# Most hated unit



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

What is the unit that you most hate in fantasy, based on game effectiveness. 

I hate saurus warriors, mainly because I pour arrows, bolts, and magic into them only to have them reach combat and mow down every unit I've got.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

That depends on wether im facing them or using them but Dwarf ironbreakers are an immovable little lot.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate the goblin doom diver. That thing eats my knights of the order for lunch.:angry:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ironbreakers with the general and battle standard bearer they are pretty much unbreakable. Or grail knights they're just annoying


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i can't say that i hate any fantasy units, apart from that special high elf character that u usually take Caledor!


----------



## shammus_the_scout (Apr 19, 2008)

Chosen Slaanesh Chaos Knights. They're immune to panic, and they cannot be stopped in CC. 6 of them with an Exalted Champion, works every time...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Bolt throwers, and cannons against my knight it is horrid


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I hate winged units, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO STOP MY MARCHING!?


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Skaven Jezzail teams, when taken in bulk, theres really very little you can actually do to stop them before all your really expensive units are shot to hell...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ironbreakers, does what it says on the tin.

Apart from that one time I raised in the funniest moments thread, they have always proved to me to be 'nails' when playing against them. Throw the general and BSB in there and you might as well forget about it, try to kill the rest of your foes army, and let them wander about fighting the odd sacrifical unit. The problem with that tactic is of course is often a quarter to a third of your foes army is in that one squad.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

cheesy bret lance formations...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It has to be slayers they do not move


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

hmm i dont think theirs any particular unit i hate, that being said i havnt been playing fantasy for that long :laugh: my most disliked unit though would have to be Skaven Censer Bearers their just annoying in combat when they get the charge off


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Another units I do not like is a slan they are so cheasy


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> i can't say that i hate any fantasy units, apart from that special high elf character that u usually take Caledor!


You mean poor little Teclis? He's hardly a unit, and the new edition changes just how good he is. No more unlimited range, but ignoring first miscast each turn.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate Wood Elf Eternal Guard, I just roll really, really bad dice when fighting them!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on which army I am fielding
Chaos dwarves; it has to be dwarven elites they just chew up my combat units
Ogres any high elf regiment always strikes first when combined with high weapon skill really mess with weapons skill 3 troops however tough
Empire I detest massed units of zombies or skeletons when combined with a killy vamp its just the auto break even when you lose combat by just 1


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

A Bone Giant that rolls really well =p LOL

I play tomb kings =)


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Organ guns...

Auto hitting really ruins my day.


----------



## loser for sale (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not certain if they count, but Night Goblin fanatics. Either them, or any unit of a decent size that regenerates - in a recent battle, my 5 slayers charged of about 40 Goblins, killed 8, ran the rest down, pursued into 3 trolls, then got killed, very quickly, inflicting a single wound. Compare to Grimgor and his 'Ardboys, who I took out in a single round of combat with no casulties.


----------



## Chaos is power (Apr 24, 2008)

F#$%ing trolls they wont die when im fighting them


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate empire Pistoliers, them running into range and destroying my super important chaos dwarf earthshaker cannons are really annoying.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I know that I'm really gonna hate hammer's as they are gonna make a nasty mess out of my lovely dark elves. I can imagine the new DE assassin is gona get a lot of hate, due to it potential to kill your armys general very easily, in doing so greatly annoying you that a 150+ model got killing blowed after appeared from nowhere.. I'm gonna love it!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I hate when black coach turns etheral


----------

